# Remote issue - can't get the Genie remote to control volume



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an HR44 and a new LG OLEDB6P TV. Trying to get the Genie remote to control the volume.

I go into the HR44 menu to program the tv. Model isn't found, so I let D* try codes. Code #1 is verified - the volume goes up and down. Great.

After I click on "It worked", the volume buttons stop working.

Any advice? Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I have an HR44 and a new LG OLEDB6P TV. Trying to get the Genie remote to control the volume.
> 
> I go into the HR44 menu to program the tv. Model isn't found, so I let D* try codes. Code #1 is verified - the volume goes up and down. Great.
> 
> ...


Do that same routine again.
This time when it finds one and it works ( it will be the same code you just told it that it worked ) tell it NO and it will proceed to the next code that might work.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimmie - but the code "worked" when I tried the VOL button.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Jimmie - but the code "worked" when I tried the VOL button.


I know.
Try this. You can manually enter the different codes that might work. Just follow the instructions here.
Remote Control Code Lookup


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Jimmie - but the code "worked" when I tried the VOL button.


Make sure the volume lock is set to TV not audio device.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Jimmie - that actually worked!

One last question - we have 2 Genie remotes that control the sale Genie in our Home Theater. How do I set up remote #2 without messing up remote #1?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Jimmie - that actually worked!
> 
> One last question - we have 2 Genie remotes that control the sale Genie in our Home Theater. How do I set up remote #2 without messing up remote #1?


I don't have a Genie to look at the menu,
Look at yours when you are ready to set up the second remote and see if an option comes up that says something like "Copy Settings" in the Program Remote screens.
If not, just program the second one just like you did the first one.

I have 2 remotes programmed for my HR24 and TV. The first one controls the audio on the TV. The second one controls the Audio of the AVR that I have hooked up. Most times I just use the TV speakers but sometimes I want the full surround sound.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> One last question - we have 2 Genie remotes that control the sale Genie in our Home Theater. How do I set up remote #2 without messing up remote #1?


Press MUTE & ENTER for a few seconds to pair the remote on RF, then follow the same steps to program the remote to the TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

